# Mavic CXP22/Specialized or Mavic Aksiums - Help?



## Norb (Feb 13, 2009)

I just purchased a new Specialized Tarmac that came with a Mavic CXP22/Specialized Hub wheelset. I also have a brand new Mavic Aksium wheelset I was going to use to upgrade my old bike, which I now sold. So the question is, should I keep the stock wheelset and sell the Aksiums? Or keep the Aksiums and sell the CXP22/Specialized wheelset?

Thanks in advance.

Norb


----------



## ssauter (Aug 1, 2007)

I would say it depends on how well the specialized wheel set was built. It has the potential to be more durable than the aksium, but in my experience most stock wheels that aren't designed and biult by a seperate company (like your aksiums) tend to be built poorly and with low quality parts. These are the wheels I see break spokes most frequently. If you make sure the specialized wheels are well tensioned they should last a good long time, but the mavic wheels would probably be a good upgrade. 

Steve


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i have the wheels on your stock tarmac except mine are on an 09 roubaix elite, the wheels are bombproof the hubs roll well and give me no trouble whatsoever, the drawback is theyre heavy at over 2000 grams, however i'm leaving mine until something gives because theyre reliable and probably moreso than the askiums, the askiums are lighter though so if your light and dont have a history of breaking wheels you could swap them out with no worries


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't see the Askiums as an upgrade.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I've got a CXP22 mated to an HB-2200 front hub. I really can't find a reason to ever replace it - including the hub. The trouble and slight spending I'd have to do to reaplce just the hub doesn't even seem worthwhile when this thing works perfectly....although an Ultegra 6600 hub can be gotten for a decent price.

I never had Aksiums. Thought of getting the set but then became skeptical of the durability. Keep both if you want. Just make the most out of the CXP22's first.


----------



## dallas.rainrider (May 12, 2009)

I was told by 2 LBSs that the CXP 22 and Aksium rims are very comparable. I'm running an aksium on the rear, but am having disc front end built up. (going with XT hub, CXP 22 rim). I have had three sets of aksiums over the years and have never had any problems with durability. They are light, strong, and fast enough for my 200 lbs. The bladed spokes are a nice touch too. Because the rims are similar, it ultimately depends on the weight, and how you like/trust and hub.... I'd go with the aksiums.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

David Loving said:


> I don't see the Askiums as an upgrade.



I agree.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i have the same wheels as the original poster on my 09 roubaix, spesh hubs dt champion spokes and cxp 22s, i weighed the back wheel yesterday including tire tube and cassette and it came in at a whopping 2 kilos,

im switching to a set of campy ventos going cheap in my bike shop, they arent lightweights either but a lot lighter than my stock wheels, the hubs roll a lot better also


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Those 2 wheelsets are pretty comparable, and you wouldn't get much $$ selling either. I would keep 'em both & ride which ever one you develop a preference for (looks/ride quality, etc.). Never hurts to have a backup wheelset.

darkest- not denying the Spec/cxp22 ain't no lightweight & agree the Vento is a better wheel, but with stock tube/tire/cassette that Spec/CXP22 rear wheel is prob more like 1.65-1.7kg. Same ballpark as Askium rear (985g per Mavic (usu optimistic) + ~650g for cassette/tire/tube/rim tape/QR).


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i dont know diddly about the askium to be honest, i swear though, i weighed my back wheel on the digital scale yesterday and it was just a hair under 2 kilos, my 09 carbon roubaix is over 20 pounds!!!!! the weight is all in the wheels, is say ill lose 400 grams plus when i switch to the ventos


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

bit of a gravedig but does anyone know what these hubs really are? i need to rebuild mine so looking for bearings.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

on closer inspection these are not sealed bearing! wow.


----------

